
Show HN: Bootstrapping Works – A private community of self-funded entrepreneurs - vsergiu
http://www.bootstrapping.works/
======
brudgers
I got dumped to Typeform.com after completing the signup form...which looks
like it was built with Typeform.

~~~
vsergiu
We need to upgrade to *PRO if we want to redirect to a thank you page after
submitting the form.

~~~
brudgers
It would be better if it after going through the signup the user was returned
to the site to see what they had signed up for.

Of course even better would be just to show people what the site does. To me
it's still just a signup form that doesn't work.

